# Furries making out in Wal-Mart



## Cloudchaser (Apr 24, 2010)

From peopleofwalmart.com  I did not write this.  Anyone know who was involved?

I was working in the pet department one late Friday night and I was the only one around at the time. I was scrubbing the tanks when these two furries, one was dressed like a wolf and the other was a moose wearing a bikini, walked up to me and asked me where the dog food was. Well, I made the mistake of asking â€œWhat kind of dog is it for?â€

The moose said â€œOh, itâ€™s for my friend here.â€ So I pointed to where the dog food was and they went off in that direction. A little bit later, I was getting ready to leave for the night and I began checking the whole department for customers that I could help before I left. Well I came around the corner of the dog food section and right in the middle of the aisle were the furries making out on the floor. I was so grossed out that I nearly puked. I went to the nearest phone and rang up security to escort the two love critters out. Security showed up and I darted for the nearest restroom to puke and then clock out and go home.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 24, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> From peopleofwalmart.com  I did not write this.  Anyone know who was involved?
> 
> I was working in the pet department one late Friday night and I was the only one around at the time. I was scrubbing the tanks when these two furries, one was dressed like a wolf and the other was a moose wearing a bikini, walked up to me and asked me where the dog food was. Well, I made the mistake of asking â€œWhat kind of dog is it for?â€
> 
> The moose said â€œOh, itâ€™s for my friend here.â€ So I pointed to where the dog food was and they went off in that direction. A little bit later, I was getting ready to leave for the night and I began checking the whole department for customers that I could help before I left. Well I came around the corner of the dog food section and right in the middle of the aisle were the furries making out on the floor. I was so grossed out that I nearly puked. I went to the nearest phone and rang up security to escort the two love critters out. Security showed up and I darted for the nearest restroom to puke and then clock out and go home.



 If they wanted to get freaky at home or somewhere private more power to them. The fact they went to a public store to do it really makes them true Furry FREAKS, and Fur Fags. 

Furries like this are why people hate us, doing stuff they should keep to themselves in public places.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 24, 2010)

Some people are hopelessly retarded.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 24, 2010)

I know it's furries, AND Wal-Mart, but I'm still tempted to call bullshit on this one.  Was there a photo with the story?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol'd


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 24, 2010)

Kind of hard to belive without proof.
Tho it is furries like this that give the rest a bad name when they do thigs like this in public.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2010)

I am surprised people that stupid actually fond lovers.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am surprised people that stupid actually fond lovers.



How many times did you say you've had sex, again? :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Why did they want dog food? D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> How many times did you say you've had sex, again? :V


 Nice try pine-squirrel. despite being strangely incoherent  I still have brains and I tend to reach success often.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

Charrio said:


> If they wanted to get freaky at home or somewhere private more power to them. The fact they went to a public store to do it really makes them true Furry FREAKS, and Fur Fags.
> 
> Furries like this are why people hate us, doing stuff they should keep to themselves in public places.



even though non-furries do this as well :/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> even though non-furries do this as well :/


 
Very true. But ppl will remember furries over non-furries a lot easier tho.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2010)

Also from that site:







Front Page.


How charming.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Why did they want dog food? D:



Why did they want to make out near the dog food? -.-


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Why did they want to make out near the dog food? -.-


Because it is lulz.

Its awkward for everyone but them.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol I haven't seen that for a while brazen....

That made my day XD


----------



## mapdark (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd call bullshit on this one , 
I know furries are fucked up , but this is a bit too unreal even for furries.
I mean it's completely over the top.

Furries shopping in fursuit .. maaaaybe 

Furries buying dog food , sure

Furries making out in the dog food alley ... maybe

Furries in fursuits buying dog food WHILE making out on the floor in that dog food alley?

Sorry but no >_>

Plus they were in fucking fursuits. it's hard enough to move in them.
I can't imagine anyone making out on the floor of a walmart in them


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 24, 2010)

i got 2 good reason why this could be true

1. furries
2. walmart


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

I laughed so hard when I read "moose in a bikini."


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 24, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen, seriously.


----------



## Karclan (Apr 24, 2010)

all I can comment on this is lolololol


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=12722


No pictures, but it seems to be getting a similar response.

lol



Brazen said:


> http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd133/SylvesterFox/1267477546589.gif



Is that made up, or is it a clip from something?


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Stuff like this never happens at the Wal-Mart near me


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

I've seen it in Dicks(Ironic)... That why I never go towards the mens dressing rooms again!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 24, 2010)

I was singing the song in the title befor I read that


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Is that made up, or is it a clip from something?


The answer to your question is right here.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The answer to your question is right here.



WHEN THE HELL IS THAT MOVIE IN THEATERS?


lol


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The answer to your question is right here.



Haha, what the fuck is that?

OT; Those people are idiots, I'd be pretty freaked out too!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Stuff like this never happens at the Wal-Mart near me



same and we have one of canadas largest wallmarts. me and our friends did get kicked out for playing hide and go seek tag lol


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 24, 2010)

A few of my friends once played the "live at Wal-Mart" game where you go into the store at midnight with nothing but the clothes on your back and a bunch of cash.  The winner can't leave the store for any reason and has to stay there for three days until midnight on the third day.

Needless to say, I did not participate.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you sure they were real furries?  Maybe they were just idiots looking for a laugh.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

Calling bullshit on this.

Circumstances for an "EW FURRY" moment are TOO perfect.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 24, 2010)

Circumstances are too perfect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2yVZCVLK3E - Relevant.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Are you sure they were real furries? Maybe they were just idiots looking for a laugh.


 

Good point, I can easily see two frat guys pulling it off.
"Hey Brad, you know what'll be hilarious?"
"What Chad?"
"We steal some mascot costumes, put them on, walk into a Wal-mart and have gay sex in the pet food aisle. No homo".
""


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> I laughed so hard when I read "moose in a bikini."



I was doing the same thing.

You know there are thousands of wolf and dog fursuiters, but probably only a handful of moose.

Seriously.. someone needs to find this one lol

Edit: Also fitting that shit through the door would be too much of a hassle lol.... hehehehehehehe


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol!

True story or not, thanks for making my day :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

<_<

We were just having fun... Not like anyone got hurt.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> <_<
> 
> We were just having fun... Not like anyone got hurt.


 so YOU were that moose?!  ugh! you made me puke on my shift that day!


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



^


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

i truely believe this this happened, just look at some of the people in the forum. and hell i would do it to. i bet that if they were not in fursuits no one would have had a big problem with it


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i bet that if they were not in fursuits no one would have had a big problem with it



sadly enough...
I mean...  you'd have to be just as screwed up to do what they did w/o fursuits...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> sadly enough...
> I mean...  you'd have to be just as screwed up to do what they did w/o fursuits...



well atleast it was no more then kissing, cause i bet worse has happened more then once


----------



## Fay V (Apr 25, 2010)

how do you make out in fursuit? the mouths wouldn't connect. 
they'd have to be seriously groping or something for this to work.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Fay V said:


> how do you make out in fursuit? the mouths wouldn't connect.
> they'd have to be seriously groping or something for this to work.



they must not have had heads or they just took them off.

i love the colour of your fursona


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 25, 2010)

Just what the fuck...


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just what the fuck...



^ 

Pretty much this, combined with wanting to ragequit the fandom again.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^
> 
> Pretty much this, combined with wanting to ragequit the fandom again.


 
Not me, it makes me want to strangle them.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 25, 2010)

It's strange how a normal wal-mart has crazy stuff going on inside, I must have an abnormal wal-mart since it's always boring and not very entertaining : (.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Kifale said:


> It's strange how a normal wal-mart has crazy stuff going on inside, I must have an abnormal wal-mart since it's always boring and not very entertaining : (.



Try going there past midnight and tell us that again.


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

You should have lectured them on how people like them give the fandom (love?) a bad name.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 25, 2010)

Furrsuit or not cleaning out the changing rooms at a walmart should come with hazerd pay I still get flash backs "so cold soooo cold"

Alec


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Furrsuit or not cleaning out the changing rooms at a walmart should come with hazerd pay I still get flash backs "so cold soooo cold"
> 
> Alec



your poor vergin eyes. i feel for you


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your poor vergin eyes. i feel for you



What is it with the seemingly intentional misspellings of commonly used words in this forum?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> What is it with the seemingly intentional misspellings of commonly used words in this forum?



EET'S TEH INTERNETZ!  TEH INTERNETZ R INVAEDING R INTERWEB FORUM! RUN!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> EET'S TEH INTERNETZ!  TEH INTERNETZ R INVAEDING R INTERWEB FORUM! RUN!



ONOZ, TEH EVILZ!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> From peopleofwalmart.com  I did not write this.  Anyone know who was involved?
> 
> I was working in the pet department one late Friday night and I was the only one around at the time. I was scrubbing the tanks when these two furries, one was dressed like a wolf and the other was a moose wearing a bikini, walked up to me and asked me where the dog food was. Well, I made the mistake of asking â€œWhat kind of dog is it for?â€
> 
> The moose said â€œOh, itâ€™s for my friend here.â€ So I pointed to where the dog food was and they went off in that direction. A little bit later, I was getting ready to leave for the night and I began checking the whole department for customers that I could help before I left. Well I came around the corner of the dog food section and right in the middle of the aisle were the furries making out on the floor. I was so grossed out that I nearly puked. I went to the nearest phone and rang up security to escort the two love critters out. Security showed up and I darted for the nearest restroom to puke and then clock out and go home.



That's all it takes to make you puke?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That's all it takes to make you puke?



Copypasta.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

oops


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Copypasta.


 
He should have quoted it.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 26, 2010)

lol furries.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Really though,

They could have come up with something better than "making out".

I see people making out in public all the time.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 26, 2010)

I find this to be fake.

Why? Because one was a moose.


I mean really, how many moose fursuits have you seen? No one in the fandom's that original...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I find this to be fake.
> 
> Why? Because one was a moose.
> 
> ...


 
That dude Kage or whatever his name is that runs anthrocon is a roach


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Stuff like this never happens at the Wal-Mart near me



Mine too. /boring wallmart

All that happens at my walmart is the alarm going off because of some ghetto dude trying to steal somthing.

Also I am unique. How many pug fursonas have you seen?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That dude Kage or whatever his name is that runs anthrocon is a roach




Yes, because I always hear about Kage going to walmart and humping the old women...

Cons, maybe. Walmart? Fuck no you dumb ass.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Mine too. /boring wallmart
> 
> All that happens at my walmart is the alarm going off because of some ghetto dude trying to steal somthing.
> 
> Also I am unique. How many pug fursonas have you seen?


 
It wasn't me right? Naw it wasn't me, I normally go to that asian supermarket and steal stuff...I think its called Viet Hoa or something like that.



Jesie said:


> Yes, because I always hear about Kage going to walmart and humping the old women...
> 
> Cons, maybe. Walmart? Fuck no you dumb ass.


 
Heh you gotta be more negative, just dumb ass...come on, you can do better than that :3


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It wasn't me right? Naw it wasn't me, I normally go to that asian supermarket and steal stuff...I think its called Viet Hoa or something like that.


Or was it a albertsons with no alarm? /points to albersons near my house.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Or was it a albertsons with no alarm? /points to albersons near my house.


 
Could be but thats too long of a drive for me to go all the way near Fort Worth to steal something, I'd rather drive like 20 min away than a few hours


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Could be but thats too long of a drive for me to go all the way near Fort Worth to steal something, I'd rather drive like 20 min away than a few hours


Seriously though, albertsons needs a alarm.
I once saw a dude steal 200$ worth of meat from albertsons and nobody cared.

NOBODY.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Seriously though, albertsons needs a alarm.
> I once saw a dude steal 200$ worth of meat from albertsons and nobody cared.
> 
> NOBODY.


 
Hmm maybe I should make a trip there then...don't tell anyone you saw me


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 26, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> From peopleofwalmart.com  I did not write this.  Anyone know who was involved?
> 
> I was working in the pet department one late Friday night and I was the only one around at the time. I was scrubbing the tanks when these two furries, one was dressed like a wolf and the other was a moose wearing a bikini, walked up to me and asked me where the dog food was. Well, I made the mistake of asking â€œWhat kind of dog is it for?â€
> 
> The moose said â€œOh, itâ€™s for my friend here.â€ So I pointed to where the dog food was and they went off in that direction. A little bit later, I was getting ready to leave for the night and I began checking the whole department for customers that I could help before I left. Well I came around the corner of the dog food section and right in the middle of the aisle were the furries making out on the floor. I was so grossed out that I nearly puked. I went to the nearest phone and rang up security to escort the two love critters out. Security showed up and I darted for the nearest restroom to puke and then clock out and go home.



What a bitch.  I've seen worse.  Fucking sissy.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm maybe I should make a trip there then...don't tell anyone you saw me


Just do it sneakily and I won't care.
It's Albertsons. they don't care. :U


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Just do it sneakily and I won't care.
> It's Albertsons. they don't care. :U


 
Sweet


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sweet


Also now I remeber stealing a cookie from the bakery section.
I'm badass. amirite?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Also now I remeber stealing a cookie from the bakery section.
> I'm badass. amirite?


 
Yush


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to side with the "pics or it didn't happen" group.

In other Wal-Mart related new: I was at my local Wally World last week (past 12 a.m. mind you) and I had one of the employees come up to me and ask me if I can help him move some of the displays because he was tired *facepalm*. That same night I saw another employee casting a fishing line down one of the isles... what the fuck?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm going to side with the "pics or it didn't happen" group.
> 
> In other Wal-Mart related new: I was at my local Wally World last week (past 12 a.m. mind you) and I had one of the employees come up to me and ask me if I can help him move some of the displays because he was tired *facepalm*. That same night I saw another employee casting a fishing line down one of the isles... what the fuck?



It's best to think of Wal-Mart as the Internet of Real Life.  You do things there that you wouldn't normally do anywhere else, and you see the strangest shit even if you don't want to.  Now all Wal-Mart needs is a XXX section, a few memes, google, and the comparison will be complete.

Warning:  WHEN YOU DIE IN WAL-MART YOU DIE IN REAL LIFE


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 26, 2010)

Eeeewww walmart dog food.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Warning:  WHEN YOU DIE IN WAL-MART YOU DIE IN REAL LIFE



Couldn't you have told me this before I started fencing with the french sticks?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Couldn't you have told me this before I started fencing with the french sticks?



Nope, sorry, strictly on a need-to-know basis, and now that you're going to die, you need to know.

Also I just noticed that your av's holding a mouse, how did I miss that???

ON TOPIC: Does Britain have Wal-Marts?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Eeeewww walmart dog food.


I fed it too my dogs.

They crapped everywhere. Now we stay away from wallmart brand dogfood.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> ON TOPIC: Does Britain have Wal-Marts?



Yes, a few years ago they bought out a supermarket chain called Asda, which is now called Asda Wal-Mart.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I fed it too my dogs.
> 
> They crapped everywhere. Now we stay away from wallmart brand dogfood.


http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> From peopleofwalmart.com  I did not write this.  Anyone know who was involved?
> 
> I was working in the pet department one late Friday night and I was the only one around at the time. I was scrubbing the tanks when these two furries, one was dressed like a wolf and the other was a moose wearing a bikini, walked up to me and asked me where the dog food was. Well, I made the mistake of asking â€œWhat kind of dog is it for?â€
> 
> The moose said â€œOh, itâ€™s for my friend here.â€ So I pointed to where the dog food was and they went off in that direction. A little bit later, I was getting ready to leave for the night and I began checking the whole department for customers that I could help before I left. Well I came around the corner of the dog food section and right in the middle of the aisle were the furries making out on the floor. I was so grossed out that I nearly puked. I went to the nearest phone and rang up security to escort the two love critters out. Security showed up and I darted for the nearest restroom to puke and then clock out and go home.




EPIC TROLLS ARE EPIC


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> EPIC TROLLS ARE EPIC


 Hey lets make out at walmart so the story is true :3c


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> EPIC TROLLS ARE EPIC



Too bad this isn't one of them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Too bad this isn't one of them.



anyone here have a fursuit and live in arizona?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> anyone here have a fursuit and live in arizona?



i dont have a fursuit or live anytwhere near there but i can try :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i dont have a fursuit or live anytwhere near there but i can try :3



-_-


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> -_-


 
Let me burrow one of your suits and I can drive there in a day or so :3c


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Let me burrow one of your suits and I can drive there in a day or so :3c



hey i asked first


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Let me burrow one of your suits and I can drive there in a day or so :3c



:/ I only have one suit... and I'd doubt it'd fit me...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ I only have one suit... and I'd doubt it'd fit me...


;^;


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry no fursuit. 
I would lol if you did that though.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Sorry no fursuit.
> I would lol if you did that though.


 
I wouldn't really do that...I think


----------



## Stahi (Apr 26, 2010)

If it actually happened then the culprits should have been shot multiple times by a high-caliber firearm and then tossed into a nearby water-filled ditch to bleed to death and then rot in the most horrific manner possible.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> From peopleofwalmart.com  I did not write this.  Anyone know who was involved?
> 
> I was working in the pet department one late Friday night and I was the only one around at the time. I was scrubbing the tanks when these two furries, one was dressed like a wolf and the other was a moose wearing a bikini, walked up to me and asked me where the dog food was. Well, I made the mistake of asking â€œWhat kind of dog is it for?â€
> 
> The moose said â€œOh, itâ€™s for my friend here.â€ So I pointed to where the dog food was and they went off in that direction. A little bit later, I was getting ready to leave for the night and I began checking the whole department for customers that I could help before I left. Well I came around the corner of the dog food section and right in the middle of the aisle were the furries making out on the floor. I was so grossed out that I nearly puked. I went to the nearest phone and rang up security to escort the two love critters out. Security showed up and I darted for the nearest restroom to puke and then clock out and go home.


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.



Yeah, and could have come up with something better.

It must have been some 12 year old: "EWW THEY'RE MAKING OUT! EWWWW!"


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, and could have come up with something better.
> 
> It must have been some 12 year old: "EWW THEY'RE MAKING OUT! EWWWW!"



That is pretty fucking disgusting though. Why would you make out in your fursuits on a dirty, nasty wal-mart floor? You don't know what filth people could have stepped in and walked through the place.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> That is pretty fucking disgusting though. Why would you make out in your fursuits on a dirty, nasty wal-mart floor? You don't know what filth people could have stepped in and walked through the place.



...which is why I don't go into Wal-Mart 

I try to stay away from that social class.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

lol I call Bull shit, ACTUALLY Let me get the stamp.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't go to walmart, I have stores like Walgreens and shaws that have everything I need 

For everything else, there's ebay and amazon.com


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

Nearby walmart sells some damn good fried chicken.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

I love this reply to the story:


> i thought furries were pedophiles, fags afraid of their sexuality and fat chicks who cant get laid without a costume.



LOL Quoted for truth!



TashkentFox said:


> Yes, a few years ago they bought out a supermarket chain called Asda, which is now called Asda Wal-Mart.



Dear god, Walmart is trying to take over the world. First Britain, then the universe!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I love this reply to the story:
> 
> 
> LOL Quoted for truth!
> ...



k wtf is fur code and yiff code i have seen it before what is it


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> k wtf is fur code and yiff code i have seen it before what is it



http://tinyurl.com/2g3eu5q


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ;^;



fit YOU..

lol it fits me..

*cracks up*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/2g3eu5q



thx i have one now


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I don't go to walmart, I have stores like Walgreens and shaws that have everything I need
> 
> For everything else, there's ebay and amazon.com



;; wtf is shaws?


me? home depot, fresh'n easy, sprouts, dollar stores, and goodwill.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;; wtf is shaws?
> 
> 
> me? home depot, fresh'n easy, sprouts, dollar stores, and goodwill.



We have walmart, Rameys (pricechopper), Sunbright or sunlight or sun something, and Woods.

Three choices to shop for food here (since the sun store is in a place thats an hour away)..... Usually walmart can beat the others at prices.

And I dont walk through walmart in sandals..


----------



## Jesie (Apr 26, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> lol I call Bull shit, ACTUALLY Let me get the stamp.



Great! Now I have to wipe this shit off my screen...


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 27, 2010)

Meh, seems my avatar got punk'd ... guess I'd gotta go change it now..


----------



## Seas (Apr 27, 2010)

The story is pretty much BS, which makes it the most obvious is the blatant exaggerations it contains.
Having to puke from seeing people make out? Yeah, sure. (just one example)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> We have walmart, Rameys (pricechopper), Sunbright or sunlight or sun something, and Woods.
> 
> Three choices to shop for food here (since the sun store is in a place thats an hour away)..... Usually walmart can beat the others at prices.
> 
> And I dont walk through walmart in sandals..



I walk everywhere in sandals.
then again this is arizona.

<.<;; uh... and my grocery stores to choose from are:

bashas, food city, mr. pueblo, ranch market, mekong, frys, safeway, sprouts, sunflower, fresh'n easy, walmart, and those are only the ones in 15min radius from my house.


----------



## LadyMissie (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd like to think even the worse furries are above this. Between the fact of no pictures, it's super creepy, and the internet hates us more than anything... it just seems like someone wants attention is all.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

LadyMissie said:


> I'd like to think even the worse furries are above this. Between the fact of no pictures, it's super creepy, and the internet hates us more than anything... it just seems like someone wants attention is all.



no one is below or above me. 

I am the best of the worst.


I must go to walmart and pretend to be a seeing-eye dog for a blind person.


must.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

LadyMissie said:


> I'd like to think even the worse furries are above this. Between the fact of no pictures, it's super creepy, and the internet hates us more than anything... it just seems like someone wants attention is all.



Pretty much like when there's a bullshit story on Not Always Right.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no one is below or above me.
> 
> I am the best of the worst.
> 
> ...



Be a blind seeing-eye dog for the lulz.



Tycho said:


> Pretty much like when there's a bullshit story on Not Always Right.



Or a bunch of bullshit re-creations in email.


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 27, 2010)

this is funny shit, i could see it happen, cuz ive seen furries at other walmarts and ive seen people making out in the pet section at walmart, it could never happen at my walmart because im the only furry in the community


----------

